# Looking for St. Louis BBQ sauce recipes



## potatoc (Jun 27, 2009)

Have 3 beautiful racks of ribs going on the smoker, looking to make a new sauce that fits this:
*St. Louis*

medium
tomato and vinegar based
spicy
sweet

Thanks for the hellp!!!!!


----------



## billbo (Jul 3, 2009)

Try this. It fits most of your desciption. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77564


----------



## potatoc (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you Billbo..  Smoke on....


----------

